# Safe and easy grip removal & installation



## bikemonkey (May 18, 2018)

This is a great method to remove old handlebar grips without damaging them or your nerves.

All you need is a small diameter, long shank flat blade screwdriver, a can of cheap hair spray, and a bottle of isopropyl alcohol.

Insert the screwdriver under one edge of the grip with the blade flat against the handlebar and push it under about an inch (more if it easily slides deeper). Be careful that the tip does not gouge the chrome and the uplift does not tear the grip - work it under gently and slowly. Leave the screwdriver in place and now spray the hairspray liberally in the crevice you created. Immediately push around the bar with the shank of the screwdriver allowing the hairspray to penetrate under all of the end of the grip. Make sure you keep the blade tip flat against the bar so as to not tear the grip. Spray more hairspray in there as you lift the grip all around.

Now remove the screwdriver and twist the grip with moderate pressure and see if it breaks free. Most grips will break free on the first treatment. If not, use the screwdriver again and penetrate further and give it another good shot of hairspray and work the shank around the grip again. Almost all grips will now break loose once you are under about a third to half the length of the grip with the screwdriver.

Sometimes you can insert the screwdriver in the small streamer hole at the end of the grip and pry it up a bit and spray on that end to help break it loose but be very careful. If it is still stuck, don't pry deeper as you risk ripping the grip. Instead give it another shot of hairspray and use an air nozzle to blow the hairspray deep under the grip along the bar.

Another old school trick it to plug the hole on one grip with your thumb and insert the tip of an air nozzle in the other grip hole. Now give it a few shots of air and the grip usually floats off. Now plug that end of the bar with your thumb and repeat. If the grips are not set hard this usually works fine but if the grips are stuck it can blow out the end of the grip and ruin it. Also make sure the grip has not been previously cut on that end from the bike falling over as it will most certainly blow out through the damaged area.

Once the grips are off and you have cleaned the chrome, make sure your last step is to clean the bar ends with alcohol. Also clean any gunk inside the grip with alcohol.

Now lightly spray the grip interior with hairspray and quickly reinstall. If the grip slides on too easily, remove it and blow inside it help evaporate the excess hairspray - it should now go on tighter. If it only goes halfway and sticks hard, remove it and use more hairspray. You have to find the happy medium and all grips act a little different. Some may take a few minutes to set tight but if they are not set in 10-15 minutes you may need to remove them and reclean them or figure you own way forward. Occasionally a pair will not reinstall tightly but it is rare.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2018)

Sometimes applying a lil heat with a hair dryer can make life a bit easier.


----------



## the tinker (May 18, 2018)

Here is another method that works good too:   . A 7/8ths open end wrench up against end of grip and two- three taps with a hammer easily 

 removes the most stubborn grips. I place a small piece of electrical tape over the inside of the wrench head opening to avoid any scratches on the handlebar. If the grips are petrified to the point of crumbling,  use another method.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 18, 2018)

Compressed air works best. Plug one grip with your finger and blow air into the other side.They usually pop off in seconds.No damage or mess.


----------

